# Other > Research requests >  Research request - Emma Percival

## Suzi

We've been contacted by the lovely Emma who has asked if we could post asking for people to get involved in her research... I've put the poster at the end of this post, do have a look and contact Emma - her email link is in the poster. 
It is important to note that this is completely independently from myself, dealingwithdepression or facebook. Suzi


We've been contacted by the lovely Emma who has asked if we could post asking for people to get involved in her research... I've put the poster at the end of this post, do have a look and contact Emma - her email link is in the poster. 
It is important to note that this is completely independently from myself, dealingwithdepression or facebook. Suzi

----------

Paula (12-01-19)

----------


## Mira

I think its not for foreigners?

----------


## Suzi

I've asked her, so will get back to you asap.

----------


## Suzi

I've heard back from Emma, she says she's sorry, but yes it's for UK residents only...

----------


## Mira

Thats ok  :):

----------

Suzi (12-01-19)

----------

